# Stanley #7, Type 4



## Boomr99 (Jul 1, 2009)

Well just a couple days ago I sold my "user" #7 plane, so I figured I would tune up one of my other ones to be my "new" user. This is a pure type 4 Stanley, made between 1884 and 1894. It has the small blade adjuster knob with the Bailey Patent dates stamped in it, no frog adjustment screw, and no lateral adjustment lever. It was in real good shape with no damage, but was pretty rusty. I cleaned her up a bit and here she is. The original blade was too pitted to use, so I put in a good sharp one for the work today. 
I also attached my vintage jointer fence, made by E.C Stearns and of roughly the same vintage. Easy to attach, and what a joy to use to keep it square. Here, I am planing the edge of a couple of 75" long birch boards, which will be the side rails for one of my kids beds that I'm building.


----------



## realcowtown_eric (Feb 4, 2013)

When I have done exactly the same in the past, I have found that the "load" on the blade is on one side, and even if set up square at the start of the cut, buy the time you get to the end, the thrust has altered the angle of the blade. Not so much a problem when planing bed rairls, but for glue joints it is a problem.

Solution is to put a wooden fence so that the thrust is more central to the blade.

Nice sweet shavings do I see!

Eric in Calgary


----------

